# Snow removal in Newfoundland - the hard way



## BradP (Feb 3, 2013)

I came across this site and have seen some great pics and vids. I wanted to share one of a video from a few years ago that amazes me to this day from close to where I am from. I haven't seen snow like that ever, or since.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, not going anywhere for a while!!!
Need one of these.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i would get claustrophobic running that loader


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That does not look fun, at all!


----------

